# Mail Server



## Elena (Dec 27, 2012)

Bonjour Ã  tous et Ã  toutes,

J'espÃ¨re que pour vous tous, les fÃªtes de NoÃ«l se sont bien passÃ©.

Je viens ici aujourd'hui car je souhaiterai mettre en place une plate-forme mail sur un serveur FreeBSD ou tout autre *BSD. NetBSD et OpenBSD ne sont pas du tout exclus au contraire

La plate-forme en question permettrai Ã  des amis et Ã  moi-mÃªme d'avoir nos propres serveurs Mail afin d'avoir la main sur nos donnÃ©es directement, plaÃ§Ã© la verbositÃ© des logs comme nous la souhaitons, la durÃ©e de prÃ©sence des logs etc.

Cependant, nous avons tous une contrainte commune*beep*:

Nous avons chacun des noms de domaines diffÃ©rents, et nous souhaiterions utiliser nos diffÃ©rents domaines pour nos diffÃ©rents mail du genre*beep*:

pÃ¨re@toto.fr
mÃ¨re@toto.fr
fils@toto.fr

monsieur_durand@tata.fr
madame_durand@tata.fr

etc â€¦

Mais Ã©galement pouvoir gÃ©rer la taille des boites de messagerie ( 50 / 100 / 500 Mo ).

Une fois cette problÃ¨matique levÃ©, nous nous demandons comment sizÃ© la taille du VPS / serveur dÃ©diÃ© pour cette plate-forme.

Nous aimerions Ã  terme faire passer des amis, et famille sur cette plate-forme toujours pour la mÃªme raison*beep*: la sensibilitÃ© Ã  nos donnÃ©es.

Donc nous pensons crÃ©er / attribuer 50/80 mails.

De ce fait en serveur nous avions pensÃ©*beep*:
> 1 P4
> 2Go Ram
> ConnectivitÃ© Ã  internet*beep*: aucun problÃ¨me en terme de dÃ©bit etc ( fibre optique ^^)

En systÃ¨me, nous avions pensÃ© Ã  FreeBSD avec*beep*:
postfix & procmail ( Mail service )
apache2 ( Web service )
roundcube ( Webmail )
dovecot ( IMAP / POP 3 ) 


Qu'en pensez vous*beep*?

Merci*beep*! 

=============================


Hey all,

Happy Christmas all!

I want to build a mail server with webmail and IMAP/POP3 services. Operator System is a BSD system (OpenBSD / NetBSD / FreeBSD ). Not Linux  and not Windows. The target of this project are friends and family members. Indeed, friends & me want to have the choice with data. But, we have severals questions before launch this project. Friends and me have severals domains names and we want use the different domains for the different mails account.

Example: 

father@toto.fr
mother@toto.fr
daughter@toto.fr

mister_durand@tata.fr
miss_durand@tata.fr

etc â€¦

We want also a quota for mails accounts ( 50 / 100 / 200 mo â€¦ ).

After this, We do server sizing. We have a little server: 
Pentium 4 3,2 Ghz
2 Go RAM ( Upgrade to 4Go is not a problem )
Connect to Internet by fiber channel at home

In the second step, the nexts parts are:

Operator System: Free/Open/NetBSD
Services:
postfix and procmail for the mail service
apache2 and roundcube for the webmail service
dovecot for IMAP and POP3 configuration

This server can have 50 to 80 mails accounts.


What do you think?

Thanks all!


----------



## fonz (Dec 27, 2012)

Elena said:
			
		

> What do you think?


I think this post lacks an explicit _question_. Are you having problems (and if so, what are they)? Do you need instructions (and if so, for what exactly)?

Fonz


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 27, 2012)

As Fonz said - there is no question.

What we think? P4 with 2 GB RAM should have no problems with dozens account.

I run Dovecot 2 for IMAP on FreeBSD for dozens users on couple of domains and I'm very happy with it. We don't use POP3.

Build-in Sendmail is used for SMTP without problem, Dovecot LDA as local delivery agent with Sieve support (so no need for Procmail). Users can change Sieve rules using Roundcube plugin or remotely using Dovecot Pigeonhole service. Local accounts are stored in LDAP, PAM authentification with Dovecot and Sendmail.


----------



## throAU (Dec 28, 2012)

In terms of server sizing, I used to run around 250+ POP3/SMTP users off a single Pentium 2 350 with 256 MB of RAM (FreeBSD 4.x if I recall) - including SpamAssassin.

A Pentium 4 with a couple of GB of RAM will be heaps.


----------

